# Do not use ThemeHouse



## Null (Dec 11, 2020)

We've been using a theme provider called ThemeHouse since at least 2017, before we switched over to XenForo 2, and despite continuous patronage at some point:

1. ThemeHouse stopped updating their themes, which is why node icons have been broken for weeks.
2. ThemeHouse banned my account after requesting support on this issue.
3. ThemeHouse is too inept to reply to an email inquiry about why they've banned.






So at some point I'm going to have to uninstall this garbage and import some custom changes to the default XF theme.


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 11, 2020)

What theme will KF use nao?


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 11, 2020)

ThemeHouse? More like TheMemeHouse because it's such a joke.


----------



## Null (Dec 11, 2020)

StreetGangsta said:


> What theme will KF use nao?


probably the default with some very simple styling because I'm tired of waiting for themes to update for the site to be able to use new versions of XenForo.


----------



## Denied (Dec 11, 2020)

Hopefully we'll still be able to spot a kiwifarms screencap from a mile away through the lovely green and grey styling?


----------



## Ghostse (Dec 11, 2020)

We wouldn't have these problems if everyone would just use Lynx.


----------



## General Tug Boat (Dec 11, 2020)

As long as the CSS has the forum resemble BLACKED.com before 230 getting repealed would be a good way to put the kill switch on the forum.


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm gonna be making a ghetto version of XF1 UI.X Kawaii on the default theme, will edit this post later with a pastebin link to it

ETA: Ghetto UI.X Kawaii's finally here, check it (If you REALLY, REALLY want something fixed in it, PM me)


			https://pastebin.com/dk3f3CR9
		

 (Theme Deprecated) (Only for the Xenforo Default theme, not made for Dark, Kawaii or China.)
Use Stylus/Stylish/etc to install the userstyle.


Spoiler: Screenshot






ETA 2: *(Themes may be updated anytime, please check for updates when you feel like it)*


Spoiler: More themes (Deprecated)



Ghetto UI.X Kawaii (If you missed it the first time)


			https://pastebin.com/dk3f3CR9
		

China theme:





						Do not use ThemeHouse
					

Ayo, I see a small minority of China theme niggas, so here's a find-and-replace job just for you: https://pastebin.com/QxZzSG0f Please refer to the original post's screenshot for a preview.




					kiwifarms.net
				



Sonichu Reduxxx (CWCki Forums):


			https://kiwifarms.net/posts/7937796/
		







Spoiler: Theme Bugs



*Null himself fucking with the Default Theme *- Unfortunately this is not long-term fixable and the best way to stop it from happening is to pester Null to stop. This is also the main reason why I have to update the themes here.
*Dark theme variants having white parts *- I made the Kiwi.X Kawaii/China theme before Default - Dark was introduced.





Spoiler: Fixes done



Font sizes fixed
Ugly padding/margin issues fixed (mostly...)
Hard to see text selection color fixed
More fixes to come! (Note: I won't re-code any of the themes for Null's dark theme. Waste of time to do so.)


PM me if you want specific themes (cwcki.club, ED forums, SomethingAwful, etc) to be made.
*ATTENTION!! Apparently the Default theme has been removed, but 2021 still has some flaws. Lemme correct 'em right now.*


----------



## Save the Loli (Dec 11, 2020)

I'll forever miss featured threads on Kiwifarms. Can we have just one last featured thread before the 230pocalypse?


----------



## Curve (Dec 11, 2020)

@Null Well, that sucks. One of the main appeals of KF aside from the lolcows was the beautiful layout of the site. In particular, the side panels featuring the Sonichu comics.
When you make the switch to a different them, I'd like to know if its possible to keep that trait at least, since it gives the entire forum a distinct atmosphere.


----------



## Crankenstein (Dec 11, 2020)

Will this carry over to onion farms?


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Dec 11, 2020)

nigga it's just css n pngs lol make ur own


----------



## Autistic zoomer (Dec 11, 2020)

this is so sad, am cry.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Dec 11, 2020)

I know most autists here don't like change, but this is 2020. We must adapt or die!
It has gotten to the point where you'll just get banned for no reason, literally no reason.

Edit: I like how the site will automatically go to 'mobile mode' with the layout designed for mobiles if your monitor is a certain resolution or you are zoomed in. *without* having to refresh the page. Will this still be a thing in the future?


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 11, 2020)

Obligatory post about bringing back old themes


----------



## theshitposter (Dec 11, 2020)

It's working all fine. Do you have ocd?


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Dec 11, 2020)

theshitposter said:


> It's working all fine. Do you have ocd?


the dude's brain is completely fucked so probably


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 11, 2020)

@Null Themehouse has always been fucking terrible. DohTheme is pretty great, their styles are cheap and their support has always been great to me.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Dec 11, 2020)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> @Null Themehouse has always been fucking terrible. DohTheme is pretty great, their styles are cheap and their support has always been great to me.


Question is will they ban Null?


----------



## 6thRanger (Dec 11, 2020)

The site looks amazing and is extremely distinct. I hope this gets sorted out well because the beauty of the grey green site must not perish from the earth.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Dec 11, 2020)

So are we going to lose the superior China number one theme?


----------



## The Real SVP (Dec 11, 2020)

Goodbye Kawaii.


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 11, 2020)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/do-not-use-themehouse.81255/post-7929797
		

I did what I said I was gon' do. (Attempted to recreate the old UI.X Kawaii in like an hour on the default xenforo theme)
I hope y'all niggas see this.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Dec 11, 2020)

Sage In All Fields said:


> nigga it's just css n pngs lol make ur own


He's too lazy for that, Sage.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Dec 11, 2020)

Why email them about why you're banned? You already know it's because some delusional tranny either reported you as Hitler 2.0 to them, or they're on the team.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 11, 2020)

Will the new layout be in comic sands pls?


----------



## DJ Grelle (Dec 11, 2020)

As long as the kawaii theme remains idc


----------



## Thumb Butler (Dec 11, 2020)

That's one shitty company. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 11, 2020)

StreetGangsta said:


> I'm gonna be making a ghetto version of XF1 UI.X Kawaii on the default theme, will edit this post later with a pastebin link to it
> 
> ETA: Ghetto UI.X Kawaii's finally here, check it (If you REALLY, REALLY want something fixed in it, PM me)
> 
> ...


Ahem, as we all leaned from Kraut and Tea it's spelled Patebin.
Looks awesome btw.


----------



## Hitman One (Dec 11, 2020)

I use the Chinese theme on mobile because I prefer red to green.


----------



## Beavis (Dec 11, 2020)

They still have a message on the top of their site that there will be a delay in support requests from November 20th to the 29th because of thanksgiving. Maybe they’re operating with a skeleton crew and the end is near.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Dec 11, 2020)

Can I recommend the next theme be teal on bright glowing green?


----------



## gangweedfan (Dec 11, 2020)

So the site will basically look like the XF community forums (https://xenforo.com/community/) now? That doesn't seem like too big a change.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Dec 11, 2020)

Using this as an opportunity to say temporal blue fonts were lovely and could it be an option someday


----------



## Penis (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you, Null. You do so much for us just to give us a place to shitpost. Hope your holidays are going well!


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Dec 11, 2020)

This just means its time to revert back to text only terminal-style UI


----------



## ggalin (Dec 11, 2020)

MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A CHAN BOARD


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 11, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> So are we going to lose the superior China number one theme?



Literally my only concern, imagine looking at green.


----------



## gh0stzero (Dec 11, 2020)

As long as you keep the kawaii purple looking theme I'm happy null

Purple kiwifarms is best


----------



## Lurkism (Dec 11, 2020)

Next XenForo will ban us and then we'll be on PHPBB3 again


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 11, 2020)

Ayo, I see a small minority of China theme niggas, so here's a find-and-replace job just for you:








						Ghetto UI.X China - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				



Please refer to the original post's screenshot for a preview.


----------



## Dysnomia (Dec 11, 2020)

Fish-Eyed Fool said:


> Can I recommend the next theme be teal on bright glowing green?



Can we call it Geocities Mode?


----------



## Trip Chesterton III (Dec 11, 2020)

Null said:


> probably the default with some very simple styling because I'm tired of waiting for themes to update for the site to be able to use new versions of XenForo.


Be ready for even the default template to break every time xenforo puts out a new update lol


----------



## Coolio55 (Dec 11, 2020)

José Mourinho said:


> Obligatory post about bringing back old themes


Serious question: Can someone make a ripoff of the happy farm theme circa 2015 or so? That shit was fucking nice


----------



## Chongqing (Dec 11, 2020)

@Null thank you for the update. Will the Chinese style theme still work? It's my favorite one. Thanks.


----------



## Null (Dec 11, 2020)

No? I don't know why people ask if X will work. We're going back to default. I wasn't making a joke or being ambiguous. Default does not mean default UI.X.


----------



## Tito from Rocket Power (Dec 11, 2020)

I ENJOY THIS THEME. IT IS DARK LIKE THE SKIN OF THE TRUE PEOPLE OF ISRAEL. 

SHAKA LCHAIM. YAKUB.


----------



## HumanHive (Dec 11, 2020)

Okay, as a small wishlist of what people want to "keep" for future reference after they all get flushed down the toilet:
- Green on white (kiwifarms light theme)
- Green on black (kiwifarms dark theme)
- Purple on black (kawaii theme)
- Red on black (爱国主义)
- Blue on white (collaborative data services, default)
- Orange on black (Fall/Halloween theme)

Themes aside, I think the most important thing to "keep" or remake are the listed color schemes, as each probably has its "they're easier on my eyes" advocacy group.


----------



## Heckler1 (Dec 11, 2020)

I will be content with however the format changes  on this website I use for free.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 11, 2020)

When it comes to the Farms it dosen't matter how it looks, it's the content that matters.  Do what ya gotta do, Null. 

(as long as there is a dark view available)


----------



## AStupidMonkey (Dec 11, 2020)

Needs more giant meteor.


----------



## nya001 (Dec 11, 2020)

Ghostse said:


> We wouldn't have these problems if everyone would just use Lynx.


idk what's the Fidonet address here? Can't find it on gopher, also no result on archie. Has anyone here ascended a tourist btw?


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 11, 2020)

So does this mean the black and green will go?


----------



## Daisymae (Dec 11, 2020)

go back to phpbb

tfw a dogfuck forum has more options for styles


----------



## nekrataal (Dec 11, 2020)

I like the kawaii theme because I love purple and dark grey but I’d be happy with whatever.


----------



## Hamsteroid (Dec 11, 2020)

Save the Loli said:


> I'll forever miss featured threads on Kiwifarms. Can we have just one last featured thread before the 230pocalypse?





Joshua Luther Moon updating the featured threads at the local synagogue, 2021


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 11, 2020)

Is there a good way to add my own theming on a mobile browser or am I fucked when I'm on my tablet?


----------



## Kosher Dill (Dec 11, 2020)

This is as good a time as any to permanently switch us over to the Joe Biden theme.


----------



## Nom Carver (Dec 11, 2020)

Would there be anything stopping you from getting rid of the limited color themes all together and just letting users pick the secondary color from a hexadecimal or something? I don't know a lot about web development so I don't have any frame of reference as to if setting custom colors for ui elements is really possible.


----------



## Ghostse (Dec 11, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> go back to phpbb
> 
> tfw a dogfuck forum has more options for styles
> View attachment 1782332



More themes for that place is like putting lipstick on a pig.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 11, 2020)

I want the next theme to glow in the dark.


----------



## cjöcker (Dec 11, 2020)

Ghostse said:


> More themes for that place is like putting lipstick on a pig.


Which they will later go on to fuck.


----------



## Spawn (Dec 11, 2020)

Zelos Wilder said:


> I want the next theme to glow in the dark.


Only on the anniversary of Terry's death


----------



## World's Best Dad (Dec 11, 2020)

Null said:


> probably the default with some very simple styling because I'm tired of waiting for themes to update for the site to be able to use new versions of XenForo.


Hand draw some icons in Photoshop.


----------



## Long Tongue Silver (Dec 12, 2020)

Change scares me, but here's hoping the next theme turns out great.


----------



## awoo (Dec 12, 2020)

Good. The current theming looks too disgustingly modern.
I want this site to look like it was made in 1997 in pure HTML. Use this for inspiration: https://www.mariokart64.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl 









and use this logo but with "KIWI FARMS" written instead.


----------



## Xarpho (Dec 12, 2020)

Until it was finally kicked off because of security reasons, I used the old CWCki Forums skin until pretty much the very end. Good times, back when instead of having a whole box of lucky charms we just "Mm, yeah" as the "Like" button, and you got a new avatar if you got banned (below).


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 12, 2020)

Gonna work on a theme for pre-2016 oldfags, brb
EDIT:
Ghetto Sonichu Reduxxx (Cwcki Forums theme):








						Ghetto Sonichu Reduxxx - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				





Spoiler: Screenshots







(Only for the Xenforo Default theme, not for Light or Stealth.)
Use Stylus/Stylish/etc to install the userstyle.


----------



## Retarded INTP (Dec 12, 2020)

haha can we hav facebook theme lmao haha


----------



## thegooddoctor (Dec 12, 2020)

Thats such a shame, The Stylish, Low Tech look of the Farms Is what helps keep the true nature here innocuous from any normie overlooker, It'd be a shame to see that distinctive look dissipate.


----------



## nya001 (Dec 12, 2020)

awoo said:


> Good. The current theming looks too disgustingly modern.
> I want this site to look like it was made in 1997 in pure HTML. Use this for inspiration: https://www.mariokart64.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl
> 
> View attachment 1783586
> ...


yes also not everyone has these modern computers that can write small letters and on a cassette you can only hold so many programs, instead of making it 1997 make it 1979.

Also an option to make different threads have different smells like shit or wine or coffee, so connect the computers to vials and depending on the thread it will give 90% intensity shitpost smell or shrimp or money smell


----------



## Hamsteroid (Dec 12, 2020)

awoo said:


> and use this logo but with "KIWI FARMS" written instead.


Something like this?


----------



## awoo (Dec 12, 2020)

Hamsteroid said:


> Something like this?
> View attachment 1784799



Beautiful.


----------



## TheSimpShow (Dec 12, 2020)

If we can make a fruit themed skin for the forum then my fruity farms story arc can come full circle, we can have all kinds of fruit icons, and a kiwifruit would be one of them. We can even come up with totally cool phrases like, "that gets a banana peel" and "Thats apple-ling" and finally a classic "I am going to grape you you fat fucking peach"


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 12, 2020)

Hamsteroid said:


> Something like this?
> View attachment 1784799



Fuckin' well Desktopped, my shniggro! 

Funnily enough, I had that original 'Heavens Gate' image as my desktop from Windows 95 to Windows 2000.   I just liked the look of it, and it would confuse the fuck out of co-workers, allowing me to tell the story of the Heaven's Gate cult.


----------



## awoo (Dec 12, 2020)

The Un-Clit said:


> Fuckin' well Desktopped, my shniggro!
> 
> Funnily enough, I had the original 'Heavens Gate' image as my desktop from Windows 95 to Windows 2000.   I just liked the look of it, and it would confuse the fuck out of co-workers, allowing me to tell the story of the Heaven's Gate cult.


90s and early 2000s computing had its own charm.
Just listen to these when modern Windows 10 just looks like flat garbage.





Windows 98 startup actually made computing feel interesting and futuristic





If you guys have evidence in my anti-flat design and excessive empty space crusade please post it


			https://www.nngroup.com/articles/flat-ui-less-attention-cause-uncertainty/
		




@The Un-Clit also interesting if you didn't know about it: 98.css https://thatjdanisso.cool/98-dot-css https://jdan.github.io/98.css/

https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22940564 


> I can't believe how intensely functional the UI design of windows 95/98 was when looking back, and I say this as someone who intensely hates windows overall - but credit where it's due.
> Only when using it now is it clear how well they minimized ambiguity and cognitive load... everything is so frickin obvious. Contrast that with modern aesthetically obsessed UIs, ever ambiguous, lack of clear distinctions not in both spatial boundaries and UI states - it's a constant guessing game for the user, never certain about the outcome of an interaction, giving you this distracting sense of unease rather than just focusing on whats behind the UI.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Dec 12, 2020)

I vote for a fried chicken and watermelon theme.


----------



## the khat quaffer (Dec 13, 2020)

As long as you don't get rid of Stealth mode, or as I like to call it, 'browse kiwifarms with my boss breathing down my neck' or 'hide the autistic display pics that every single DSP subforum regular has'


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 13, 2020)

just decided to work on (mostly) everyone's requests bcuz why not


----------



## Letora (Dec 13, 2020)

I just want a nice dark theme to stay. I really love the current color scheme (and layout). The dark/blue theme when Biden won was nice too. Dark themes help my eyes and migraines. I hate bright white websites; they make me violently angry.

Sorry to hear DoucheHouse aka ThemeHouse banned you for no reason. Screw them. Trash.


----------



## Archeopthryx (Dec 13, 2020)

I want the 90's to come back. Skin the forum like Winamp.


----------



## ZeroCool (Dec 13, 2020)

Why don't you just update Themehouse yourself? It is not that difficult, I wouldn't mind helping.


----------



## ZeroCool (Dec 13, 2020)

"ThemeHouse stopped updating their themes, which is why node icons have been broken for weeks."

Check to see if the icons themselves are present on the server in the appropriate directory. If they aren't there, upload them from archive. If they are there, you may need to chmod them and/or the folder to allow appropriate permissions for display.


----------



## White Devil (Dec 13, 2020)

Archeopthryx said:


> I want the 90's to come back. Skin the forum like Winamp.


I still use Winamp, imo that look is just timeless.


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 13, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> This just means its time to revert back to text only terminal-style UI


this but unironically


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 13, 2020)

you niggas be talking like winamp only has 1 skin....lmao. have you ever switched away from the default skin or nah


----------



## White Devil (Dec 13, 2020)

StreetGangsta said:


> you niggas be talking like winamp only has 1 skin....lmao. have you ever switched away from the default skin or nah


I had a ton of skins back in the day but the classic is still the best.


----------



## Truly Rural (Dec 13, 2020)

Archeopthryx said:


> I want the 90's to come back. Skin the forum like Winamp.


Glorious days of windowblinds, MSN and Winamp skins ...


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Dec 14, 2020)

I've been using the kawaii skin for so long that it's the only way I could use this shit show of a website


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 14, 2020)

feature Terry A Davis in someway.


----------



## LordofTendons (Dec 14, 2020)

Please God let there be a dark theme I have vomited enough


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 15, 2020)

Holy shit, did Nool just resize the text for default theme to an extremely tiny size for no fucking reason?
Anyways some of my themes have partially broken because of this change and I'll update y'all niggas when I fix it.
ETA: Temporary fixes issued, they're not great but it'll restore some functionality to the Default theme. 
Go back to the 1st page and re-install the userstyle (if you use any of em)
Also Nool should let the real OGs handle CSS tbh.


----------



## awoo (Dec 15, 2020)

A Humble Ewok said:


> this but unironically


you don't browse KF like this?


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 15, 2020)

awoo said:


> you don't browse KF like this?
> 
> View attachment 1790628


M...maybe.


----------



## George Floyd Enthusiast (Dec 15, 2020)

reject XenForo
return to PHPBB


----------



## Captain Hastings Official (Dec 15, 2020)

A Humble Ewok said:


> M...maybe.
> View attachment 1790669



The theme is pitch dark. You are likely to be halal'd by an autist.


----------



## crocodilian (Dec 16, 2020)

death of chans said:


> feature Terry A Davis in someway.



Use this picture in particular.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 16, 2020)

Add Joan Crawford.


----------



## Fuckinkek666 (Dec 17, 2020)

Will i be able to keep using the chinese theme or nahh


----------



## registered 2 hide avatars (Dec 17, 2020)

Turn the forums into a txt file


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Dec 18, 2020)

@StreetGangsta How the hell do I change the appearance of unread threads?


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 18, 2020)

Dante Alighieri said:


> @StreetGangsta How the hell do I change the appearance of unread threads?


OK, wtf are you referring to, send a screenshot or something so I can help you.
EDIT: Hold up


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Dec 18, 2020)

Top thread is unread, bottom read. It's a difference of only being bolded and at a quick glance it's annoying as hell.


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 18, 2020)

Dante Alighieri said:


> View attachment 1797274
> 
> Top thread is unread, bottom read. It's a difference of only being bolded and at a quick glance it's annoying as hell.


Unfortunately I think this "feature" is built in the default theme and it'll be a pain in the ass for me to fix.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Dec 18, 2020)

StreetGangsta said:


> Unfortunately I think this "feature" is built in the default theme and it'll be a pain in the ass for me to fix.


Well that's frustrating. Thanks for the work!


----------



## Coffee Shits (Dec 19, 2020)

StreetGangsta said:


> Unfortunately I think this "feature" is built in the default theme and it'll be a pain in the ass for me to fix.


Would targeting the element and bumping the font-weight work?


```
.structItem .structItem-title {
    font-weight: normal;
    color: white; /* like kf default */
}

.structItem.is-unread .structItem-title > a {
    font-weight: 700;
    color: green; /* like kf default */
}
```
900 is also available but I think it's a little overbearing.


----------



## Saigon63 (Dec 19, 2020)

http://drudgereport.com/


----------



## Neets"R"Us (Dec 28, 2020)

ok


----------



## Wj9wiwbwjwos (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks, it's awful. Love you Null


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 28, 2020)

Well it could look worse.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Dec 28, 2020)

The new theme is bad. Null, stop being a faggot.



Uncle Warren said:


> Well it could look worse.


How?


----------



## Preferred Penne (Dec 28, 2020)

Unsubbed.


----------



## Entry Team To TOC (Dec 28, 2020)

Jesus Christ how novel.


----------



## scallion (Dec 28, 2020)

It's a little rough around the edges


----------



## PeeveTheSheev (Dec 28, 2020)

Change scares me ☹


----------



## Cringer of troons (Dec 28, 2020)

Requiescat in pace old theme.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Dec 28, 2020)

Still better than SomethingAwful


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Dec 28, 2020)

I thought my browser was broken the first time I visited today.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 28, 2020)

PeeveTheSheev said:


> Change scares me ☹


Have you been tested?


----------



## Cuscuta (Dec 28, 2020)

Get this navy blue shit out of here I want my old gray back.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Dec 28, 2020)

I love it already.


----------



## Yonder (Dec 28, 2020)

I hate this.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 28, 2020)

Needs more geocities sparkle


----------



## Pond Scum (Dec 28, 2020)

The kiwi handlers are going to have a rough day today.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 28, 2020)

FunPosting101 said:


> The new theme is bad. Null, stop being a faggot.
> 
> 
> How?


You've clearly never been alive during the 90s.


----------



## Dangerously Gay Llama (Dec 28, 2020)

I like it


----------



## I-chi (Dec 28, 2020)

Hey this isn't bad!


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (Dec 28, 2020)

I have to zoom out in my browser. The proportions aren't right. Some elements are too large.


----------



## big potato (Dec 28, 2020)

I quite like the colours but yeah, boxes are kinda huge


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Dec 28, 2020)

Sage In All Fields said:


> nigga it's just css n pngs lol make ur own


damn i regret saying this


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Dec 28, 2020)

The page doesn't scale to my browser properly at all. Threads only use the middle of the display with both sides having large chunks of wasted space. Needs some modifications to fit things better.

Edit: Just found the change width button at the bottom of the page. I still prefer the old colors but its not nearly as big of an issue as the wasted screen space.


----------



## Barry Scott (Dec 28, 2020)

It's a bit weird on mobile but the aggressive racial slurs between each post is a nice touch.


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Dec 28, 2020)

Feels bad man..but I understand. Anything we can do to help expedite the redesign? ie the ideas in the OP?


----------



## LMFAOForgotPw (Dec 28, 2020)

Not a bad transition IMO. Sure some kinks need to be worked out, but nice jerb jersh


----------



## northstar747 (Dec 28, 2020)

Can we get a theme that makes the farms look more like SA?


----------



## Narr Then (Dec 28, 2020)

Barry Scott said:


> It's a bit weird on mobile but the aggressive racial slurs between each post is a nice touch.


I'd not noticed that until you pointed it out. Came here to complain, but now I  it.


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 28, 2020)

Holy fuck this looks so wrong. Can we get more green in here?


----------



## LustrousMelons (Dec 28, 2020)

I guess my screen resolution is too small because everything is fucking huge, zooming out sort of fixes it but some elements still have weird proportions. I can live with it though


----------



## EyelessMC (Dec 28, 2020)

Actually yeah, zooming out makes it better. As-is it's like it's made for geriatrics using the site.
Although if fate is written with a pleasant pen then we will all appreciate the  giganto forum look in twenty years


----------



## Rekkington (Dec 28, 2020)

*FINE WHATEVER.*


----------



## niggerfaggotretard (Dec 28, 2020)

looks fucking ugly

i hate my life

oh sorry, was just looking in the mirror, anyway the site redesign is okay i guess


----------



## Knyttet (Dec 28, 2020)

Overall I like it. It's much easier to read on mobile now, but it's maybe a little bland. But I'm sure the lack of personality will be ironed out in the coming weeks.

Thanks for taking care of us, Null.


----------



## Postal_Dude (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm gonna be fully honest with you Null.


This kinda looks like shit.


----------



## Sourceress (Dec 28, 2020)

Any way we could get the ability to switch to a black text on white background version of this?

I could get used to the size of everything, but white text on black background murders my eyeballs.


----------



## Rekkington (Dec 28, 2020)

IT WAS BETTER BLUE YOU FUCKING HACK FRAUD.


----------



## Takodachi (Dec 28, 2020)

thanks, I hate it.


----------



## s0mbra (Dec 28, 2020)

Null you nigger, my pink theme is gone


----------



## Lime Rogue (Dec 28, 2020)

It looks nice enough on desktop, but it's a huge mess on mobile. Like a website that hasn't quite finished loading.


----------



## Morbo (Dec 28, 2020)

I still miss the Biden theme but this is OK I guess


----------



## Based Cheeto (Dec 28, 2020)

It's a bit shit but a good start, anyway to help make themes? Is there a GitHub?


----------



## Postal_Dude (Dec 28, 2020)

Lime Rogue said:


> It looks nice enough on desktop, but it's a huge mess on mobile. Like a website that hasn't quite finished loading.


Why are you using mobile


----------



## Lime Rogue (Dec 28, 2020)

Postal_Dude said:


> Why are you using mobile



I like the convenience.


----------



## Hitman One (Dec 28, 2020)

Mine changed on mobile but now I'm back to the based Chinese theme?


----------



## Rekkington (Dec 28, 2020)

Postal_Dude said:


> Why are you using mobile


Imagine simpbrowsing KF on a desktop and not phonechadding on the couch watching something retarded.


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Dec 28, 2020)

Everything looks normal again. Noice.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Dec 28, 2020)

Lesbian Sleepover said:


> Everything looks normal again. Noice.


No! Why won't you imbrace the new normal?!


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 28, 2020)

I have problems with everything, so KF 2021 will eventually get a userstyle to make it look more based.


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Dec 28, 2020)

Nauseated Courgi said:


> No! Why won't you imbrace the new normal?!


As a time traveler, I can't tell you what normal is. Except that, KiwiFarms will always be the standard-bearer.


----------



## World's Best Dad (Dec 28, 2020)

The new theme looks like a mobile page adapted to desktop. The posts are too tall; the timestamp of posts make no sense where they are; the theme is way too flat and minimal; and it hurts too look at. So just about right for current design trends, good job Null.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Dec 28, 2020)

Halloween Version is the superior version anyway.
All hail the juicy orange pumpkin kiwi.


----------



## Bob Barker (Dec 29, 2020)

I know the current 2021 theme is a work in progress, and overall its not that bad. I don't like how there is nothing but variable empty space seperating the report/like/quote/reply bar from the post though. It just doesn't feel right. (oh and some links are showing up as gray text which is hard to read on dark theme)


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 29, 2020)

I didn't even notice any change. I can't tell if this is because of how similar the new theme is or because I'm retarded.


----------



## Neets"R"Us (Dec 30, 2020)

light and dark 2021? are we going to survive the section 230 apocalypse?


----------



## theshep (Dec 30, 2020)

Blackstar said:


> I didn't even notice any change. I can't tell if this is because of how similar the new theme is or because I'm retarded.


Null was trialling a new theme for a short while, we've returned back to the old one for the time being.  

The new one is very different, those are the comments you're seeing.

It will just take a while to readjust, I reckon.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 30, 2020)

theshep said:


> Null was trialling a new theme for a short while, we've returned back to the old one for the time being.
> 
> The new one is very different, those are the comments you're seeing.
> 
> It will just take a while to readjust, I reckon.


Alright, thanks for letting me know. Got any pics of the new theme?


----------



## multiverse (Dec 31, 2020)

Seems like there's a cyan pall over the 2021 dark theme? The greens look too blue; organes are dulled as well with a cyan pall.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 31, 2020)

Looks nice.
I'd recommend making the buttons green and changing the color of the alert number.

Also, make the timestamps on the main page link to the post and add a "move to bottom of page" button below the "go to top".


----------



## Takodachi (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks for adding a kawaii theme, if I can point out something tho

the spacing looks weird


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks for making avatars bigger.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Dec 31, 2020)

New design is way better for phones. Good shit Null.


----------



## Rotogravure (Dec 31, 2020)

Hey, I'll get used to whatever but I wish that the new threads would go back to having their titles being bolded as their stand out instead of these weird dark hard to see circles.

Thanks.

Example:


----------



## Lime Rogue (Jan 7, 2021)

Rotogravure said:


> Hey, I'll get used to whatever but I wish that the new threads would go back to having their titles being bolded as their stand out instead of these weird dark hard to see circles.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



Also, there is currently no way to tell if you're up to date with a thread on mobile. Notifications are a bit weird lately so I miss out on a lot if I don't use the PC for a day or two.


----------

